
Elon Musk: BFR AMA on r/space in 2 hours (It might be r/spacex) - perpetualcrayon
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/919262509227323392
======
phkahler
Seems like a nice way to distract from the layoffs over at Tesla today.

